# 2001 Specialized FSR Enduro Pro?



## oraph (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey everyone....
i want to get back in to mountain biking and i am interested in getting a full suspension bike.
I can accross a 2001 Specialized FSR Enduro Pro for sale locally. 
XTR and XT components 
Hayes Disc brakes 
Rock Shox Psylo front shock (4" or 5" travel) 
Fox rear shock 
Specialized SPD pedals 

1. The bike has a large frame.. i am 6'1/190 - is this the right size for me?

2. How good overall of a bike is this? Would it be good for a first full susp bike? 

3. What is the current value of a 2000-2001 Specialized FSR Enduro Pro with all stock componenents?

thanks in advance, i will be looking at the bike today so any advice you could give me will be much appreciated


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

price??


----------



## oraph (Oct 13, 2006)

the guy is asking $950 which i think is high, whats a more reasonable price?


----------



## Tourendo (Jan 22, 2004)

I still have an 00 enduro :thumbsup: very nice bikes. Not for big drops but good for all round riding. I put a Pushed modified Vanilla on mine and it climbs fantastic now (it still climbs very good with the stock shock). With a nice 120mm travel fork it is surprisingly good on the downhills

I dont think I'd pay $950 USD for one unless everything including the drivetrain was in great condition. Even then I think $800 is more like it

A large will fit you well..

Another bonus is right now there are a lot of 6.5 x1.5 and 6.75 x 1.75" shocks for sale on Ebay for cheap. For under $100 you can upgrade to a newer platform shock or to just get a spare for the future.


----------



## oraph (Oct 13, 2006)

any other suggestions on what i should look for? any particular parts the wear out on these bikes?
I am pretty new to full suspension bikes.. i used to ride a hard tail


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a 99 Enduro Comp that I still ride occasionally and they are great bikes for all around trail riding, but like al-r said, the early generation enduros were not designed for large drops. Just make sure that there isn't any play in the rear linkage and inspect the frame and welds to make sure that there aren't any cracks. Also, $950 is a little pricey, maybe more like $700-$750.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Those were decent trail bikes. The biggest weakness is the flex in the rear stays. Under really hard cornering at speed with good traction, you can get the rear tire to touch the inside of the rear stays...unless the tire is fairly small...and I'm not really talking about FR or DH here. When it came out it was a fairly gnarly bike, but it's funny how in retrospect things change, because many really excellent AM bikes with more travel at about the same weight exist from which to pick now. If you're truly a more mellow rider who won't be going very big or really hard, that bike is quite decent. As mb3 stated, however, I think the $700 figure is more realistic, and even that is at the max. Two years ago I bought an '00 Big Hit (Enduro on steroids) with very good components for $500, and I didn't steal it from the guy...his price.


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

i started on an enduro, great bikes really loved mine. mine was an 01 but i paid $750 on ebay about 2 years ago. for $950 you can get an enduro with much better parts.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

be sure to REALLY inspect a few things:

the headtubes on those models were notorious for ovalizing if you even look at them funny.....

the seat stays broke left and right (there was evetually a recall on them later)....

the shock mount plates on the frame cracking was also another common problem....


----------



## oraph (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks for you help guys..
I looked at the bike yesterday.
It was pretty scratched up and looked pretty beat. There was some chain slap when shifting gears and some other minor things. In the end it wasnt worth even close to what he was asking. In the condition it was in, i would not pay more then 400 for that bike and I am sure he would not go for that.
If anyone has any suggestions on good used bike to look for, please let me know. I will not be doing anything very aggressive like big drops or anything but just want an all around capable full susp bike that can take some abuse if need be. Looking to stay under 850 unless an exceptional deal comes up, then will consider going higher.


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

Avoid full suspension bikes over 4 years old.


----------

